# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger worden

## n_nijntje

Dag dames,

Ik wil heel graag zwanger worden, wij zijn 7 maanden bezig. Ik heb een onregelmatige cyclus het varieert van 5 tot 10 weken. Sinds ik zwanger wil raken heb ik mijn cyclus bij gehouden. in de laatste 7 maanden ben ik 4 keer ongesteld geworden. Ik heb 2 keer in het verleden de pil gebruikt voor 2 maanden en sinds dien nooit meer.

De dokter zegt dat ik over 3 maanden pas naar het ziekenhuis wordt verwezen.

Dames hebben jullie tips voor me heeft iemand een onregelmatige cyclus en die toch zwanger is geraakt?

gr,

----------


## snipper

Hallo,

Ik zit in net zo'n situatie... Ik heb er al van alles over opgezocht. Het maakt niet heel veel uit of je onregelmatig bent, als je maar wel een eisprong hebt. En als je onregelmatig bent, weet je juist niet wanneer je eisprong is, dus ook niet wanneer je vruchtbaar bent....  :Confused:  
Maar je kunt het soms merken aan je afscheiding. Normaal is dat redelijk vloeibaar of juist erg droog. Op het moment dat je vruchtbaar bent wordt de afscheiding er slijmerig en kun je er draden van trekken als je het tussen 2 vingers pakt (vies verhaal maar ja). Dus dit kun je in de gaten houden en eventueel op dat moment een ovulatietest doen. Dan weet je het exacte moment dat je vruchtbaar bent. En dan is het het beste om 'het' op dat moment te doen (niet nodig om het heel vaak te doen hoor, ze zeggen dat om de dag goed is)

Zo heb je dus in ieder geval meer kans om zwanger te raken!  :Big Grin:  
Succes!

----------


## n_nijntje

Hallo!

Waar kan ik je ovulatietest kopen? Ik wil dit ook uitproberen! Heb jij het aan de hand van deze test geprobeerd. En is het nog niet gelukt. Ik heb gehoort dat je iets onder je bil moet doen en een kwartier blijven liggen. En heel belangrijk hou je warm. Niet met blote voeten lopen ofzo. Je moet je goed warm kleden!


Hopenlijk zal het ons lukken!

gr,

----------


## snipper

Ovulatietesten zijn gewoon bij de apotheek te koop en volgens mij ook bij de drogist! Ze werken op ongeveer dezelfde manier als een zwangerschapstest, dus met een staafje in je urine. Die test doe je dan op het moment dat je denkt dat je vruchtbaar bent, en dan een paar dagen achter elkaar tot de dag dat hij aangeeft dat je vruchtbaar bent.
Bij mij is het nog niet gelukt helaas. Was heel onregelmatig ongesteld. Dat begint nu volgens mij weer een beetje op orde te komen. Eerst duurde het steeds erg lang voor ik ongesteld werd, (6 weken, 10 weken enz.), maar nu was het nog niet eens 5 weken dus dat gaat de goede kant op! 
Nog bedankt voor de tips!  :Smile:  

Succes en groetjes!

----------


## snipper

Hoi n_nijntje,
Hoe gaat het intussen met je? heb je nog die ovulatietesten geprobeerd?
Ik heb intussen nog meer dingetjes opgezocht, en er is nog iets waar je aan kunt merken wanneer je eisprong is. Je moet dan elke dag (gelijk vanaf het einde van je menstruatie) met je vinger je baarmoedermond voelen. Op het moment dat je niet vruchtbaar bent is de baarmoedermond hard (voelt als puntje van neus) en ligt vrij laag, is dus goed te voelen. Als je eisprong eraan komt, wordt de punt zachter (gaat meer aanvoelen als lippen) en gaat hoger liggen, en is dan moeilijker te voelen, soms zelfs helemaal niet meer. 

Als je dit elke dag doet kun je het verschil merken. Nadat je eisprong is geweest wordt de baarmoedermond weer "hard" en ben je dus niet vruchtbaar meer.

Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt...

Groetjes!

----------

